# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Jamaican Events Around the World >  Jamaican-Born Artist Works on Display @ Kansas Museum

## KCJazznBBQ

Came across this somewhere in the local news.  
Will definitely check this out before it's gone.   :Cool: 

http://www.jccc.edu/press_releases/2...patterson.html

Congratulations to Ms. Patterson!

----------


## ackee

Her works were also displayed in Mississauga a few years ago...

----------

